# The big 200



## UnConundrum (Mar 3, 2011)

I see we passed 200 members. Congrats Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm happy.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ohh man I thought it was Joe or Nick's 200th birthday! Bummer ryan


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 4, 2011)

sudsy9977 said:


> Ohh man I thought it was Joe or Nick's 200th birthday! Bummer ryan


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 6, 2011)

sudsy9977 said:


> Ohh man I thought it was Joe or Nick's 200th birthday! Bummer ryan


 
Sorry guys, but that IS funny  Now it's six more to 300.

Stefan


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 4, 2011)

UnConundrum said:


> I see we passed 200 members. Congrats Dave.


 
Saw this thread today, and checked the member count - there are over *800* members. Very impressive, but why should I be impressed? 

We get here interesting content, knowledgeable people, plenty enthusiasm, advise and encouragement to try new things, no fake "expertise" and false advertising, no instant "experts", the list can go on. 
Happy to be here. 

M


----------



## steeley (Aug 4, 2011)

810 SO FAR .
good people good content .
and then there Dave.:tease:


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah. I forgot about Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 4, 2011)

Hopefully we've all learned from past mistakes and have a better hang out because of it. I'm really glad that people like it here.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Aug 4, 2011)

It's the particular hair cut Dave, that holds it all together!


----------

